# Blondes or Brunettes?



## Matt AH (Feb 7, 2015)

Do you prefer blonde or brunette girls?

I'm personally a fan of brunette girls.

YOU MUST PICK ONE YOU CAN'T HAVE BOTH SORRY :/


----------



## rds100 (Feb 7, 2015)

Both?


----------



## Matt AH (Feb 7, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Both?


You have to pick one. I'll make that more clear in the thread.


----------



## rds100 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, it's what's under the hood that matters. Paint can be changed easily.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 7, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Well, it's what's under the hood that matters. Paint can be changed easily.


A bird's paint can be very important, and that "paint" sometimes can be the difference between life and death.


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 7, 2015)

Short answer: *blondes*.

Nothing beats a good looking Nordic — blonde of course. But anyway, that is not exactly the first thing I look for in a woman.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 7, 2015)

Judging from all my ex-es...  

Brunettes.  

Just gotta love it.  

Of course that's not all that matters, but ya know...  since ya asked.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 7, 2015)

Redheads.


----------



## Kephael (Feb 7, 2015)

smart ones


----------



## RTGHM (Feb 7, 2015)

Neither.


----------



## Munzy (Feb 7, 2015)

This whole world can be divided up into two categories, those with blonde hair and those with brunette. I mean there is no one with red, or black, or white, maybe even gray hair at all..... you idiot......

There is so much more, and post like these show how ignorant you are to the greater scope of the world, do they not deserve the same respect as others?


----------



## Matt AH (Feb 7, 2015)

Munzy said:


> This whole world can be divided up into two categories, those with blonde hair and those with brunette. I mean there is no one with red, or black, or white, maybe even gray hair at all..... you idiot......
> 
> There is so much more, and post like these show how ignorant you are to the greater scope of the world, do they not deserve the same respect as others?


No need to get in more depth about the situation, I'm well aware that there are different color hairs for women, but the most common are blondes and brunettes hence why I made a thread about them.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 7, 2015)

Way to make the few women who lurk this forum feel uncomfortable... -_-


----------



## Munzy (Feb 7, 2015)

Matt AH said:


> No need to get in more depth about the situation, I'm well aware that there are different color hairs for women, but the most common are blondes and brunettes hence why I made a thread about them.


Ohh my lord you are ignorant. First they are not the most common. Second this clearly shows once again a predefined preference for women. They are so much more then objects. They are individuals and they deserve to be respected as such.


----------



## trewq (Feb 7, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Way to make the few women who lurk this forum feel uncomfortable... -_-


That's what I was thinking. It has even made me a bit embarrassed. I hope this thread can't be seen by people that aren't logged in.


----------



## serverian (Feb 7, 2015)

Redheads > *


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 7, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Ohh my lord you are ignorant.





Munzy said:


> [...] individuals and they deserve to be respected as such.


My sides hurt....


----------



## texteditor (Feb 7, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> Redheads.



this is deviance, but i agree


----------



## drmike (Feb 7, 2015)

Bald headed midgets?


----------



## RTGHM (Feb 7, 2015)

Might I ask why we must have such a useless thread? I personally refuse to "objectify" women based off of their hair color. For all I care, a women could be bald, I'm fine with it.

If society basis what someone looks like off of who they want to be with, regardless of the time, then we have a messed up society. What matters is on the inside, not on the outside. If you're apart of the percentage who judges based on looks, then you are the shallow. Now-a-days, all these model things are all just money-grabbing schemes, no one will ever look like how they portray the "perfect" person as. _Has history taught us nothing?_

Don't give me some religious reply to this comment, unless you can find me a region which exclusively states you *must* judge based on appearance (no not some made-up one that you want to create).

TL;DR: Picking between a blonde or a brunette is stupid, idiotic, and I don't support it.


----------



## drov (Feb 7, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> Might I ask why we must have such a useless thread? I personally refuse to "objectify" women based off of their hair color. For all I care, a women could be bald, I'm fine with it.
> 
> If society basis what someone looks like off of who they want to be with, regardless of the time, then we have a messed up society. What matters is on the inside, not on the outside. If you're apart of the percentage who judges based on looks, then you are the shallow. Now-a-days, all these model things are all just money-grabbing schemes, no one will ever look like how they portray the "perfect" person as. _Has history taught us nothing?_
> 
> ...


If you were not physically attracted to someone would you still be with them? Example, you meet someone they are amazing however you have no attraction to them. Their inside qualities are everything you look for in a significant other yet you you have no sexual desire or attraction to their physical appearance.

Can you be with that person? And do you think the relationship would last?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmike (Feb 7, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> TL;DR: Picking between a blonde or a brunette is stupid, idiotic, and I don't support it.


But, while I agree with the idealistic and intellectual, be they liberal pursuits of equality,  never have I seen someone willfully pick a certifiably ugly person while having pecking selection.

Everyone executes math which forms preferences and discrimination against this or that.  Sometimes that math is correlated to ones own appearance, social status, likes or dislikes.

I pretend to like people based on the content of their minds.  But for some reasons all the intellectual blahs just don't cut it in the world of carnal knowledge.  Some would say the creative force made alcohol to lower the bias standards in folks.

Is their a niche for ugly person porn?  Other than the fury fat guy making it with some 20-something overly bouncy and socially attractive thing (the dude - half of us can relate to jello bellied and man boobed up with at least one gimpish limb and need to wax from the neck down so it's relative day dreaming)....  Do we propose that there is a market for adult content that involves two outwardly ugly people doing their deeds?  I ahh don't think there is.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 7, 2015)

The tools trying to claim _"objectification is wrong, waaaaaaaah"_... just way too damn funny.  Especially considering the people it's coming from


----------



## drov (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm a Meninist. I suggest you all join the movement and stop letting women objectify us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 7, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> Don't give me some religious reply to this comment, unless you can find me a region which exclusively states you *must* judge based on appearance (no not some made-up one that you want to create).


I can find you a multitude of cultures (with modern Western culture being one of the worst offenders) that hypocritically state it is wrong to judge on appearance, and yet "Lookism" is a dominant feature of the culture (i.e. people who have physical traits that the culture considers to be "attractive" are rewarded based solely on those stereotypical physical traits and are more likely to be perceived favorably, are more likely to get better jobs, etc, etc.).

TL;DR We do have a messed up society. People are taught not to judge on appearance and yet the overwhelming cultural norm is to judge, and reward, based on appearance.  Given human nature, I don't see that unfortunate situation changing in my lifetime.



> I'm well aware that there are different color hairs for women, but the most common are blondes and brunettes hence why I made a thread about them.


The age old "blond or brunette" debate has its origins in northern Europe where brunette (i.e. brown) and blond are the two most common hair colors..  The overwhelming majority of people in the world have black hair...


----------



## texteditor (Feb 7, 2015)

drov said:


> If you were not physically attracted to someone would you still be with them? Example, you meet someone they are amazing however you have no attraction to them. Their inside qualities are everything you look for in a significant other yet you you have no sexual desire or attraction to their physical appearance. Can you be with that person? And do you think the relationship would last? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


way to miss the point


----------



## drov (Feb 7, 2015)

texteditor said:


> way to miss the point


What was the point? explain it like I'm five


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coreyman (Feb 7, 2015)

Just lol @ the objectification. We all have our preferences this doesn't mean we are treating them as an object. All humans pick based on preference it doesn't even have to be a preference of looks it can be something else.

With that said - I like blondes 

(Although I have a brunette girlfriend.)


----------



## Munzy (Feb 7, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> The tools trying to claim _"objectification is wrong, waaaaaaaah"_... just way too damn funny.  Especially considering the people it's coming from


You better not be point that at me....

In regards to this, attraction is very key to a healthy relationship, you should want to be with the person you love, for whatever that reason may be is up to you.

However, having a debate on which girls hair color is better and not including the many other hair colors is absolute BS, as I have already previously stated. There is so much more to a women then just hair color. I will make a firm stance that if you just like the women you are with because of her beauty, then your relationship will fail in time. Her personality and how she reacts is by far more key to a relationship success then her beauty.


----------



## Munzy (Feb 7, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Just lol @ the objectification. We all have our preferences this doesn't mean we are treating them as an object. All humans pick based on preference it doesn't even have to be a preference of looks it can be something else.
> 
> With that said - I like blondes
> 
> (Although I have a brunette girlfriend.)


The objectification came from the fact that he only stated blonde or brunette. Does that mean black haired women are not females? Why should they be excluded?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 7, 2015)

You're being a whiny pedant.  Maybe instead of climbing way up that horse and throwing a self-righteous tantrum, you could simply gone with "Hrm, what hair colour do I prefer.." like the other normal gents.  The hell is wrong with you people... next someone's going to open a thread asking for favourite numbers or some such, and you'll find some excuse to angrily protest the unfair comparison of digits (because we all know it's their *abs()* that's really important) and _be above the peasant savages_ just to make a scene.  Grow up.

And yes, that was pointed _directly_ at you.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 7, 2015)

Alright folks!  

Lets just relax and chill out   Remember everyone has their own preferences and views when it comes to this or even discussing about this.  That's perfectly fine.  Just please respect each other's decisions and opinions.  I'm not knocking on anyone and this applies to everyone on this thread, just please treat others the way you want to be treated.

Thanks!


----------



## Munzy (Feb 7, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> You're being a whiny pedant.  Maybe instead of climbing way up that horse and throwing a self-righteous tantrum, you could simply gone with "Hrm, what hair colour do I prefer.." like the other normal gents.  The hell is wrong with you people... next someone's going to open a thread asking for favourite numbers or some such, and you'll find some excuse to angrily protest the unfair comparison of digits (because we all know it's their *abs()* that's really important) and _be above the peasant savages_ just to make a scene.  Grow up.
> 
> And yes, that was pointed _directly_ at you.


If you have personal issues with me, you know where my inbox is.

However, I'm not whining, I'm simply tired of men objectifying women, they don't fit in a box. You don't know everything that is going on in my life or the people I am currently dealing with.

Have a good day Aldryic.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 7, 2015)

s/know/care\sabout/

To clarify, I have no personal issue with you, and would call out anyone acting in such a manner.  _*hattip*_


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 7, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Alright folks!
> 
> Lets just relax and chill out   Remember everyone has their own preferences and views


I'm starting a new topic: *PIES: freshly baked or half eaten?*


----------



## drmike (Feb 8, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> I'm starting a new topic: *PIES: freshly baked or half eaten?*


I was thinking half baked....



Aldryic C said:


> ... _be above the peasant savages_ ....


Every time I read that I see pheasant.  Eat some bird.

At the OP no cares, trolling with his Bill Cosby avatar.  The Cos no cared so long as the box [SIZE=13.63636302948px] was warm.  Awake is optional.  Alert, meh, probably not a feature of his mating rituals either.[/SIZE]



Munzy said:


> I'm simply tired of men objectifying women, they don't fit in a box.


With enough effort and engineering one can fit anything.  All puns intended.

Cause you know women aren't objectifying men, right  ?  Choice selection of funny words with fitting and a box  I chuckled, but of course I share your view generally.  Guess I see it both ways.  Men haven't been demoted in importance by accident.    Rampant ahh single mothers and not always because the father is just disinterested.  Sure plenty of men just are two legged wiener transport devices, always been. Sure men are driven hormone wise to be more aggressive, obnoxious and brutish.  Switch that all up and you have.... well I won't go into it... But it's not good for society, families, etc. 

I'll take the bald headed midgets since no one else wants them.


----------



## RTGHM (Feb 8, 2015)

drov said:


> If you were not physically attracted to someone would you still be with them? Example, you meet someone they are amazing however you have no attraction to them. Their inside qualities are everything you look for in a significant other yet you you have no sexual desire or attraction to their physical appearance. Can you be with that person? And do you think the relationship would last? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. It was probably _how I was raised_* *but I don't care what people look like. Plain and simple.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 8, 2015)

Different strokes for different folks.

Some guys like girls with blonde hair. Some guys like them with red hair. Some like them with black, brown, or crazy hair-dyed colored hair. Some guys don't care. Some guys don't like girls, regardless of their hair color. Who cares?


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Feb 11, 2015)

I would have to say Brunette, i have met my share of Blond in my life and I would have to say 95% of them were as smart as a bag of rocks.


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 12, 2015)

which was first. the chicken or the egg?


----------



## VENETX (Feb 13, 2015)

Brunette


----------

